

Out of options: A surprising culprit in the nuclear crisis - tmsh
http://www.boston.com/news/politics/articles/2011/03/20/out_of_options/?page=full

======
bediger
Hey, path dependence in another market! "The market tends to choose a dominant
design before it’s optimal, and it tends to under-explore."

At least this article didn't cite the QWERTY keyboard, or "Windows" as an
example. That would really have brought out the trolls.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
It would seem the nuclear industry should be Least prone to this. Every power
plant is a unique, huge invenstment leaving plenty of room in the budget to
plan and test.

~~~
bediger
The article describes the path in detail. It gives US government regulation as
one of the reasons for "underexploring" the design space.

